# Are you Poor, Middle Class, or Rich?



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2016)

So I know some people might not answer, that's ok, the poll won't be public as I don't want people to be made fun of, but be honest, I'm sure someone will lie, this post is meant as a poll, not a discussion but if you want to comment it's fine!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2016)

We don't spend tons money on vacations or huge TVs or whatever, but we don't struggle to pay bills. We could buy a whole lot more than we actually do. My dad hates spending money unless it's for him. He just spend $300 on wood chips whilst I've been asking if I could take my cat to the vet for years.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 26, 2016)

we've been through some tough spots but I'd say we're definitely middle class.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 26, 2016)

I think I'm living a good life, but once I move out I might be poor af xD


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Tbh I'm rich, I come from a wealthy mom who owns a buisness, I live in Naples Florida, I even met judge Judy lol


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Tbh I'm rich, I come from a wealthy mom who owns a buisness, I live in Naples Florida, I even met judge Judy lol



Do you tell that to everyone you meet? Seems kind of weird you even put it in your description.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Tbh I'm rich, I come from a wealthy mom who owns a buisness, I live in Naples Florida, I even met judge Judy lol



LOL, are you for realz? XD


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 26, 2016)

My family is somewhere in between being poor and middle class I suppose.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 26, 2016)

I guess I would be middle class, but I'm not sure. We don't live in a nice house, or have nice things. But we aren't struggling to get by. We have problems sometimes, but they're not to the point they put is in danger or we're at the risk of being homeless or dead. Everyone in my house except for me is disabled, so they can barely work.


----------



## Elov (Apr 26, 2016)

I would say my family is upper middle class.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Elov said:


> I would say my family is upper middle class.



That's nice, that's how my life started out before my mom started her buisness


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2016)

Eh, middle. My family earns an average amount a year


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> That's nice, that's how my life started out before my mom started her buisness



how unfortunate, I'm sorry you had to go through such tough times, glad everything turned out better for you :'(


----------



## kazaf (Apr 26, 2016)

I would say I've been comfortable middle class. My parents earned enough for my living and now I'm making it out on my own.  Lucky enough to haven't really struggled to much. Feels blessed.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm poorer than dirt. My family struggles to pay the bills every month but we make ends meet somehow. It's a miracle we're not living out in the streets yet. I have never been middle class before and I never had the luxury before in my life. The government doesn't give no where near enough money to be able to live on my own or afford anything by myself.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

middle-ish ;[


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2016)

take a guess


----------



## lowfiboi (Apr 26, 2016)

shiida said:


> take a guess



well, since you used three winky emojis, i'm assuming you're all three. way to give yourself up.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

shiida said:


> take a guess



all three each with their own personality


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

i wont say im rich but im def above middle class. i always have enough money for everything that i want soo..


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 26, 2016)

My family is a smidge below middle class.  We have some debt that needs to be paid off eventually, but we make ends meet.


----------



## boujee (Apr 26, 2016)

Upper middle class.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2016)

I voted rich as that's what my parents said we are when it comes to finances, but are really, if you get down to it, probably more middle class. We live a middle class life, after all.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 26, 2016)

Probably upper middle class. My parents earn a large amount of money but we need to pay off a lot of other things too, especially family needs. We're not stuck in a huge amount of debt but we're not rolling in money either. And I'm comfortable with that. ^^


----------



## f11 (Apr 26, 2016)

Upper middle class.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2016)

i live that broke life :- )


----------



## Trundle (Apr 26, 2016)

my family is borderline poverty but my girlfriend's family is loaded. thank you student loans for letting me go to school


----------



## riummi (Apr 26, 2016)

Upper middle class


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

Middle class. My parents did well for us especially considering how many kids they had to feed.


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2016)

id say upper middle class, we aren't like rich as in we just splash cash around and buy big fancy tvs, i mean we could but noone really wants it so id say we're upper middle


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 26, 2016)

Lower middle class.
We can pay the bills, but after the few thousand pounds we are spending on holiday this year, we really have to cut down.
My parents have basic jobs. My mum works for an office and my dad it as IT technician.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 26, 2016)

solidly middle class

my family can keep up with all the necessary stuff and have some money left over for entertainment or savings


----------



## Beardo (Apr 26, 2016)

Lower middle class, definitely.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 26, 2016)

I'd say upper middle class. We don't have like a super fancy house or whatever, but I'm getting my college education paid for, my housing bills, all my bills, and all of my sisters bills are paid for by my parents. We all 4 have our own car that's fairly new and we still live comfortably.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 26, 2016)

Upper middle class I suppose lol. A fair enough place, better than most, we have what we want, my dad earns a fair bit. It's gonna be a struggle paying for my uni considering we just bought a new place not long ago but it's not as bad


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

I'd say a little below middle class. We're not struggling at all, but we can't  eat out or get games very often


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 26, 2016)

Upper middle class. But we live pretty simplistically and focus more on saving for the future than material things so we're prepared for the rainiest of days


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 26, 2016)

my family is upper middle class i guess?? we haven't struggled w money what i can remember but we aren't rich. my parents have a lot more money to spare now tho when they're older n have higher paying jobs and when my brothers have moved out than when my brothers where young. i wasn't alive then, but they've told me that they were worried (like, theyy weren't sure if they were going 2 afford stuff to live) about money back  then n i am glad that  that's not the case anymore !!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2016)

Middle Class
Not Lower Middle Class, Not upper middle class. Just in the middle


----------



## Javocado (Apr 26, 2016)

Call me Malcolm, cause I'm in the Middle.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2016)

It's sad to see more poor than rich, sorry for you all if your not ok


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Call me Malcolm, cause I'm in the Middle.



omg I fcking love that show
Like LOVE it


----------



## Heyden (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> It's sad to see more poor than rich, sorry for you all if your not ok


money isn't everything


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> It's sad to see more poor than rich, sorry for you all if your not ok



Who do you actually know that is rich lmao


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2016)

Not rich necessarily but I live quite a comfortable life


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> Who do you actually know that is rich lmao



I know because I live in a community where the rich is everywhere lol my mom drives a jaguar, 52,000 dollar car


----------



## mogyay (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I know because I live in a community where the rich is everywhere lol my mom drives a jaguar, 52,000 dollar car



reminder that your parents are rich and not you. obviously this is going to effect you in a positive way but it's not really much to boast about. also it looks tacky


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2016)

mogyay said:


> reminder that your parents are rich and not you. obviously this is going to effect you in a positive way but it's not really much to boast about. also it looks tacky



What do you mean? I'm not lying lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I know because I live in a community where the rich is everywhere lol my mom drives a jaguar, 52,000 dollar car



You know...
Saying things like this in the Internet is not correct because *cough* SAFETY ONLINE *cough*


----------



## mogyay (Apr 26, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> What do you mean? I'm not lying lol



i never said you were lying but i don't really see why you're boasting about it. i'm sure it's nice for you that your parents are rich but talking about your mum's 50k sports car comes across as slightly.. pathetic? i'm assuming you're young but there's more to life than how much your parents earn. i know you're asking an innocent question but it feels like you're using it as an excuse to show off, which like i said, is tacky lol


----------



## mintellect (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm pretty poor, we're just hanging on.


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Broke af


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 27, 2016)

I can mostly afford everything I *need* so I guess I'm comfortable middle class


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 27, 2016)

middle class/upper middle class perhaps?
however, i'd say we're only at our current standing because of some 
financial help from my grandmother, and the fact that i'm an only child.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 27, 2016)

Sometimes we hit rough spots, but we have everything we need, and sometimes money to spare, so I'd say we're middle class o u o


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Upper middle. Parents were dirt poor but they worked their way up through hard work and forced savings. It's not about how much you earn, it's about how well you manage your money.


----------



## kassie (Apr 27, 2016)

i'd say lower middle class


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I know because I live in a community where the rich is everywhere lol my mom drives a jaguar, 52,000 dollar car


OH YEAH, well I'm so rich I have a swimming pool... in my swimming pool!


Spoiler


----------



## pipty (Apr 27, 2016)

Comfortable. My family owns some property but that's THEIR money not mine so yep i'd say middle.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2016)

ur not doing the "im rich" thing right jared:3 its supposed to be a blatant joke but still enough to catch a few idiots and make them mad


----------



## ams (Apr 27, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> My family is a smidge below middle class.  We have some debt that needs to be paid off eventually, but we make ends meet.



This pretty much describes my family too. As of right now I'm a student so I'm very poor, but in about 6-10 years when I'm done I'll be reasonably well off. People I grew up with who were born into rich families always seem so lazy. They say they want to be doctors or lawyers so they'll be rich someday but because they've never had to work for anything they tend to just drop out of school and work for their parents half of the time.


----------



## BetaChorale (Apr 27, 2016)

Mom's worried about getting a second job, brother is being shipped off to Alaska for a fishing season to support his second kid on the way, I'm 36k in debt and attending classes at hours that prevent me from holding a job... My 3DS was a hand me down and it took me a month of paycheck leftovers to buy ACNL.

I think I'm a little poor :')
Heh heeeeeeeh wheeze


----------



## sej (Apr 27, 2016)

I'd say we are middle class! We have no trouble paying the bills and we have got enough money for treats every now and again.


----------



## stardustjulian (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm pretty confident my family's middle-class. We don't struggle with money but recently my parents have been made redundant so this might change a little.


----------



## windloft (Apr 27, 2016)

my family's middle class, i think upper-middle class. i get my fair share of treats and monthly allowances, but me and my parents tend to be pretty frugal ( and smart! ) with their money.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 27, 2016)

I can generally afford the things I want when I want it and I'm living somewhere pretty nice. I'd say I'm middle class.


----------



## Zakarri (Apr 27, 2016)

Upper middle / lower upper (which doesn't actually exist)


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 28, 2016)

I was born into a very wealthy family, but with wealth comes corruption and lets just say i didn't get a cent of my inheritance. Karma will come around.
As of now everything own I worked for and although it may not look like a lot to some, it is a representation of how hard I have worked to get where I am and the things I had to over come to get where I am now. 
I am not in any debt so I suppose that puts me more well off than other Americans but I often struggle to get full balanced meals on a regular basis.
Physical items are artificial and anyone who judges another on what they own is bound to come to some harsh realizations later in life.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 28, 2016)

if it's just me then probably lower middle class because all of my monthly salary isn't enough to pay the cheapest apartment bills here but since I live with my family and we all have jobs/ help out each other I say we live a somewhat comfortable middle class life, thankfully I never had to worry about going broke.


----------



## okaimii (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm on the poorer side. My mom just recently found a place where we could live but I have to work many hours to help pay the rent.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2016)

I am like Middle Class but I feel more Lower Middle Class, we'd be really comfortable if my mom and her boyfriend didn't have a gambling problem but ya know, can't always win.  I can afford my bills and food and stuff but I can't afford to move out and live on my own so yeah somewhere in between probably.


----------



## shinkuzame (Apr 29, 2016)

Lower middle class currently. It kinda sucks.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm in middle class. My dad is the only one who is working.


----------



## Puffy (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm poor. Not poverty level but still poor. We live in a bummy area and I go to a bummy school.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm rich... with love for Animal Crossing.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 30, 2016)

I'd say upper middle class-upper class...but that's only because my parents refuse to spend ANY MONEY EVER
Which, is understandable. My parents are overly thrifty when they don't need to be and it gets annoying, but it's better than blowing it all on alchohol or gambling, so there's that.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 30, 2016)

My family is upper middle class but if I count just myself, I am a poor college student working a minimum wage job.


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

I'd say I'm middle-class. My dad is the only one working right now, but my mom plans to start working when my brother goes off to school.


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

I'm by myself. I'm just getting buy. Have money for bills, and to buy some things here and there. So not exactly poor, but I wouldn't say middle class either. By my next pay day I'm lucky to have $10 in my bank account.


----------



## Mink777 (May 4, 2016)

Low middle-class.


----------



## chaicow (May 5, 2016)

I'd say that I'm part of the upper middle class. My family can afford to buy nice things and go on a lot of vacations, but I wouldn't consider us rich.


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2016)

We're technically middle class but due to all kind of bills (medical, electric, ...) we're living poorly. My laptop broke down a few weeks ago and since we can't repair it lost us a great deal of income.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 5, 2016)

Ayyy, living below pover*t*y level, represent


----------



## MishMeesh (May 5, 2016)

I grew up in pretty much a middle class household. Not distinctly upper middle or lower middle, middle middle. We had some nice things and a decent size house. As a kid I was lucky enough to never feel like money was an imminent problem, but my parents still made me learn the value of it. My parents were able to help a bit with my tuition, but I'm taking on most of it with loans and education savings.

Now living on my own, I apparently fall into the "lower class" category according to my income. But it's just me in a single bedroom apartment fresh out of my university degree and I'm lucky enough to have no health problems or anything like that so I don't really feel much strain. I can afford my rent, bills, and food no problem and still have some spending money. The only thing I feel like I'm lacking is I can't afford a reliable car, but I make do fine with the bus.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 5, 2016)

Lower Middle. We got the laptops and what not when we were upper middle, but stuff happened...


----------



## Hai (May 5, 2016)

I think we're probably lower middle class, maybe poor depending who you ask.


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 5, 2016)

On occasion money has been tight, but I would say my family is middle class. Once I move out and start paying my own bills, I would definitely say lower middle class (mainly due to the fact I'm going to get a low-income job until I get my degree).


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Ayyy, living below povery level, represent



whats povery


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 6, 2016)

I'm middle class, we're not rich, but we're definitely not poor though.


----------



## Cascade (May 6, 2016)

maybe lower middle class.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> whats povery



lmao
I duck back into this thread out of curiosity only to discover my own typo, smh


----------



## Blueskyy (May 7, 2016)

My family is middle class. I'm on my own now.  I have my own space I pay for, a job from a college education, etc. I'd say on my own Im middle class. I get by independently. I'm not rich and that's really good for me.


----------



## ok.sean (May 7, 2016)

Definitely upper middle class, _but it's my parent's money, not mine_. Not Beverly Hills Ferarri Rich, but financially comfortable and prepared for an economic crisis. My parents are some of the smartest people I've ever met, and have both built businesses and careers that are paying for mine and my brother's college completely, and we have nice things and live in a fancy neighborhood. When I was younger my parents were _so_ thrifty and I used to think we were poor, but instead we were just saving so that now we can go on a vacation or buy something big without having to worry. My advice to people: don't blow your money. save save save! (If you're intersted in improving your finances look up Dave Ramsey)

But looking through this thread and seeing so many struggling to make ends meet makes me feel so guilty because I don't have anything to worry about. I wish I could could help everyone but sadly I can't


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 7, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Definitely upper middle class, _but it's my parent's money, not mine_. Not Beverly Hills Ferarri Rich, but financially comfortable and prepared for an economic crisis. My parents are some of the smartest people I've ever met, and have both built businesses and careers that are paying for mine and my brother's college completely, and we have nice things and live in a fancy neighborhood. When I was younger my parents were _so_ thrifty and I used to think we were poor, but instead we were just saving so that now we can go on a vacation or buy something big without having to worry. My advice to people: don't blow your money. save save save! (If you're intersted in improving your finances look up Dave Ramsey)
> 
> But looking through this thread and seeing so many struggling to make ends meet makes me feel so guilty because I don't have anything to worry about. I wish I could could help everyone but sadly I can't



It's hard to save money you don't have, haha. But as for the last bit, that is actually really sweet of you to say. I grew up around a lot of people who were pretty well-off financially and I remember them being like "Why can't you afford [insert thing here]? If you need money just ask your parents" and I would be facepalming because they were so out of touch. It's really refreshing to see somebody with money saying that they care rather than blowing off people with lower incomes. Considerate people are hard to find! Never change, buddy.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2016)

Middle class. Some months are harder to get by than others but I'd definitely say my family and I are middle class.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 7, 2016)

That's nice


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 8, 2016)

I'd say middle class. Well, _my parents_ are middle class. We live in a pretty decent neighborhood, although most of the people who live near us are pretty stuck up and old. We can afford nice things when my dad doesn't spend it all on useless stuff for his car lolol.


----------

